# How to determine Willie's age?



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello! I'm new here, and have a question for experienced Vizsla owners who have raised puppies to adulthood. Two years ago, I adopted a male Vizsla from the dog pound. He was brought in as a stray, so they knew nothing about him. I named him Willie. I am curious about his age. When I first brought him home, his belly was completely nude -- no fur from the breast bone down. Over the first few months that I had him (Feb., March, April of 2009), he grew some fur on his belly (although it is still not as dense as the rest of his fur). The people at the pound thought he was about two years old, but I am wondering if he might have been closer to one year old, because of the lack of belly fur. Can anyone offer insight as to when a developing Vizsla grows belly fur? Just wondering...


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmmm, yeah, Darwin had a bare belly for awhile as a young pup, but now, he is 9.5 months, and I wouldn't call his belly bare! Maybe he was younger then? Have you had your vet guess his age?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Dardog. Yes, I asked the Vet and he said "probably about two" just like the staff at the dog pound has guessed. I believe that's kind of a standard guess, though. I volunteer with the local humane society, and as it turns out, a lot of young dogs between the ages of one and two go missing basically because of their youthfull exuberance. They run really, really fast, and they get lost! I think my Willie Boy was closer to one when the dog catcher picked him up. Guess it's something I'll never really know for sure!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed precisely at what age their Vizsla starts to grow some belly fur?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My current foster boy is 3 yrs 4 mos and has just a wee bit o' belly fur.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, DixiesMom... I will probably never be exactly sure of Willie's age. I guess it really doesn't matter too much, though. Right now I just think of him as a young adult.


----------

